# A.F. 293



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Picked up a nice AF 293 engine at a train show yesterday for 25 bucks. It barely works, so I'll be tearing into it for a good cleaning and tune up.
Wondering why it would have been direct wired. There were a couple of other 293's and they were all direct wired. Anyone know why there are extra contacts from the tender trucks to the rails?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Many 293's were direct wired. It was a minor cost savings. The sliding pickup shoes in the tender trucks were introduced to provide better rail contact for engines that included a steam or diesel whistle. The sliding pickups were also included on engines like the 293 in later production years.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a 293, maybe my favorite AF Pacific. With a diecast shell and pulmor wheels, It
is a great puller. I bought mine from flyernut and of coarse he went through it. Its a great
running Pacific. $25,00 is a steal of a price. Even if you need to work on it some.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If you need an egine and flyernut is sell one, buy it. It will run like new. I still prefer the K5 Pacific over the 290/293. I am also partial to the PRR.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

All of my 293's are direct-wired. I have 2 left, having sold one to MOPAC. They are indeed great runners, and will pull a number of cars..And like Tom, I also prefer the K-5's, I think I have 8-9..and thank you all for the kind words....I've been limiting my buying to K-5's, Hudsons, and if I'm lucky, Northerns.I'll pick up a Atlantic or something similar if














the price is right... Seeing I'm not going to sell either one of these locos in the near future, I paid $10 for the SIT 312, and $150 for the 336, large motor, and $10 for a 302AC, all bought at the Syracuse Train show.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Opened up the engine yesterday. Runs slow, but the smoke unit works well. Need to rebuild the e-unit and give it a good cleaning, replace the front rivet on the tender due to a bad insulator, and give the motor a good cleaning. It should be easy to get it running well.

Those Northerns make me drool. Still looking for one.


----------

